# Paris - HDR - Nightshots - Straight imports -



## rgower (Sep 12, 2008)

Here are some of my favourites from a recent trip to Paris.  For more, visit my photostream at http://www.flickr.com/photos/rgower/

1. Sainte Chapelle






2. Sainte Chapelle





3. Catacombs (these are all human bones)





4. Catacombs





5. Paris Metro





6. Louvre Ceiling





7. Notre Dame





8. Arc De Triomphe





9. Eiffel Tower [HDR]


----------



## DRATOM (Sep 12, 2008)

These are some wonderful images.  Very nice work


----------



## yamadak13 (Sep 12, 2008)

What kind of filter did you use on #2?  
The coloring is amazing.


----------



## Big Bully (Sep 12, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic. I love the angles you got for the Eifel Tower and Notre Dame. They make me want to look at the photos. 
The catacombs, can anyone just walk in there, or do you have to have special permission? Who on earth was buried there?!


----------



## bigalbest (Sep 12, 2008)

Great series of photos, very interesting.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 12, 2008)

They are GOOD!
Wow, as a fan of stained glass windows, I cannot but LOVE the second photo. Wow, I wish I could be there in person! I also like the relatively small aperture you chose so the lights become little stars. Does this mean you are totally allowed to set up the camera on a tripod inside Sainte Chapelle? And what was your lens ---> such wide angle!!


----------



## rjackjames (Sep 12, 2008)

wow I am impressed great HDR. impressive shots.


----------



## rgower (Sep 12, 2008)

No tripod, everything here is handheld minus the arc de triomphe shot where I found a railing.

No filter on number 2, just a bit of post production work.

Catacombs, anyone can just walk in.... its 3.50 euro for admission.  Best 3.50E I've ever spent.  You can even touch the bones if you please.  It took some searching to figure out what exactly the catacombs were, and I'm still not certain... but apparently its just a mass grave of 6 million french.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Sep 12, 2008)

wow, I usually hate HDR's, I loveeeee the first couple


----------



## rgower (Sep 12, 2008)

skiboarder72 said:


> wow, I usually hate HDR's, I loveeeee the first couple



Only HDR is the last one


----------



## rjackjames (Sep 13, 2008)

if the last one is a HDR? WHat camera did u use to get such great sharpness and contrast in your images??


----------



## GeorgeUK (Sep 13, 2008)

A great series there 

What is the exposure time on #2. To get the star effect, I'm assuming you needed to use a high f value (and thus implied required longer exposure time). Dare I ask if they were p'shopped in?

Eiffel tower HDR is excellent


----------



## rgower (Sep 13, 2008)

GeorgeUK said:


> A great series there
> 
> What is the exposure time on #2. To get the star effect, I'm assuming you needed to use a high f value (and thus implied required longer exposure time). Dare I ask if they were p'shopped in?
> 
> Eiffel tower HDR is excellent



To answer previous question, using a nikon d300

#2 is not photoshopped, don't mind you asking though. Shot details
ISO 1000
shutter time 1/6
f 13


----------



## GeorgeUK (Sep 13, 2008)

rgower said:


> To answer previous question, using a nikon d300
> 
> #2 is not photoshopped, don't mind you asking though. Shot details
> ISO 1000
> ...


 
In that case, very very well done :thumbup:


----------



## Yemme (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh I love them.   I love the Eiffel Tower shot.

Did you take any bones...


----------



## WarpFactorVIII (Sep 13, 2008)

Beautiful pictures and an excellent HDR. I really like the catacombs pics.


----------



## Twig (Sep 13, 2008)

Now I really have to go to Paris. 

My favorites are the fourth and ninth.


----------



## plentygood (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, 9 may be my favorite picture of the Eiffel Tower that I've seen/remember.


----------



## ChrisOquist (Sep 14, 2008)

rgower said:


> Only HDR is the last one



REALLY?! I was going to commend you on not going overboard on the first shot - I can't believe that's a straight exposure. Wow!

The second one is a bit busy for me, with all the detail across the entire frame and all the star effects. Might be that it's so sharp.

I love the street scene too!


----------



## rgower (Sep 14, 2008)

Yemme said:


> Oh I love them.   I love the Eiffel Tower shot.
> 
> Did you take any bones...



No, but I touched them. Surprisingly smooth.


----------



## underOATH2220 (Sep 14, 2008)

these are some AMAZING captures!!!!!!


----------



## RebelTasha (Sep 15, 2008)

OMG I have never seen anything like that!!  Awesome pictures, thankyou for sharing...


----------



## Gphoto (Sep 15, 2008)

Great Shots! But the last one... amazing :hail:


----------



## MightyLeeMoon (Sep 15, 2008)

The Catacombs shot is wicked cool. Very nice saturation for it as well!


----------



## NateS (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree....amazing shots.  I also agree that the last one is probably one of the best/coolest Eiffel Tower Shots I've ever seen.


----------



## rubbertree (Sep 15, 2008)

Fantastic work!! Way to go!
You hand held that at 1/6? Wow!


----------



## Early (Sep 15, 2008)

These, and the ones on you web site are really great.  What publishing co. did you say you worked for?


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 15, 2008)

Amazing.


----------



## Toxic Toast (Sep 16, 2008)

wow, im glad i was sitting down when i looked at these, other wise i might have fallen down haha. great shots, truely breath-taking.


----------



## duncanp (Sep 17, 2008)

wonderful series


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 17, 2008)

rgower said:


> To answer previous question, using a nikon d300


 
Gotta luv the D300, great shots, love the PP work.


----------



## Geno (Sep 17, 2008)

I am just amazed at #1 & #2.  Beautiful work, I would have sworn that you had done some tone-mapping.  I am curious what lens was used in these images to get such a wide image.  Simply great work


----------



## invisible (Sep 17, 2008)

Superb series. I've just nominated the Eiffel Tower image as a candidate for Photo of the Month.


----------



## mparker (Oct 18, 2008)

i wish i could stand that still... looks good...  :thumbs up:

btw #3 and #4 are my fav (the hi res's would make great wallpapers....)


----------



## GrfxGuru (Oct 18, 2008)

#1 & #6 are breath taking, amazingly rich details and colors. Very nicely done.


----------



## sunlioness (Oct 18, 2008)

All of them are great, it's just that the last one is one of the really rare pictures I would pay to have.
It's perfect.


----------



## A&A_Lane (Oct 18, 2008)

WOW!!!  I'm in awe.  AMAZING work.  Makes me want to go there!


----------



## Roger (Oct 22, 2008)

very nice work, love the presentation of Paris as dark and mysterious.


----------



## rgower (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow thanks so much for all of the compliments guys, I'm overwhelmed.  Besides sticky's, this thread is now the most viewed and replied to thread in all of Landscapes and Cityscapes.  And my eiffle tower submission to photo of the month was on honour on its own, not to mention that its currently holding a 1 vote lead over all others.  Thank you so much for for all of the kind words.


----------

